# Pokemon Crystal RTC



## KingpinSlim (Aug 12, 2016)

I am looking for the best patch to get around the RTC in Pokemon Crystal.

These used to be a patch that would let you set the clock inside the Pokegear within Pokemon Crystal.
I read on the internet talking about it and linking to the now defunct pocketheaven website.

Does anyone still have this patch or any other ideas to do on an Everdrive GameBoy?


----------



## Pandaxclone2 (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm not aware of any patches per se but there _is_ a way to change the clock in the game. At the title screen you have to do the following in quick succession:

Hold Down+Select+B. (For Gold/Silver players this is all you need to do.)
Keep holding Select, stop holding other two.
Hold Select+Up+Left.
Finally, stop holding select.
Not doing this fast enough will just net you a "Delete Data" screen. It's a bit tricky to get right the first time, but with enough practice you'll get it. Once that's done correctly the game will ask you if you wish to reset the clock. Picking yes gives you this:







Now what you're _supposed_ to do here is calculate and convert your character's name, trainer ID and the amount of money currently on them into a usable number password which is what you input here. Buuut to save time you can just input all that data on this page and generate your specific password. This password reflects your current values on the above, so any money won after generated code will make it useless unless you spend all the excess. Once that's all done the game will reset and when you next continue, it'll let you change the password.

All in all it's a bit of stuffing around but in case you really need to change your password and you have no other methods (especially on an actual cart) then there you have it.


----------



## migles (Sep 3, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> I am looking for the best patch to get around the RTC in Pokemon Crystal.
> 
> These used to be a patch that would let you set the clock inside the Pokegear within Pokemon Crystal.
> I read on the internet talking about it and linking to the now defunct pocketheaven website.
> ...


do you have the links? try to use http://web.archive.org


----------



## Hking0036 (Sep 11, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> I am looking for the best patch to get around the RTC in Pokemon Crystal.
> 
> These used to be a patch that would let you set the clock inside the Pokegear within Pokemon Crystal.
> I read on the internet talking about it and linking to the now defunct pocketheaven website.
> ...


If you're still looking, I found a rom of crystal labelled [C][h1][enable setting of time] and got it, but obviously since we can't share roms I used lunar ips to diff it with crystal and make an ips patch, attached. Just tested it with Crystal Rev. A and you can set time in the pokegear with up+down.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Sep 29, 2016)

Hking0036 said:


> If you're still looking, I found a rom of crystal labelled [C][h1][enable setting of time] and got it, but obviously since we can't share roms I used lunar ips to diff it with crystal and make an ips patch, attached. Just tested it with Crystal Rev. A and you can set time in the pokegear with up+down.


Mirrored just in case

http://mirror.gs2012.xyz/GBC/ROM PATCHES/CRYSTAL/PATCHES/Pokemon Crystal Clock Hack.zip


----------

